# Alehouse 24



## WSC (21/8/12)

I went past the bar today and checked the facebook page http://www.facebook.com/Alehouse24 and the place is very near to open.

They will have Burleigh, Coopers (Vintage and Celebration), Murrays, Bridge Rd, Holgate Temptress, Bacchus Fighting Falcon, 4 Hearts IPA and Pale, Moo Brew, Stone and wood Stone beer and others ready to go when they open which is a week or so away.

If you are in Ipswich check it out or if you come from Brisbane get the train to Ipswich and take Bus 515 to Yamanto (it's on translink).

I can't wait for this place to open!


----------



## sim (21/8/12)

Mad! Sounds great, cant wait.


----------



## WSC (30/8/12)

Tap List

Four Hearts Brewing 4 Degrees Pale Ale
4 Pines Brewing Company Kolsch
Bacchus Black Goat Bitter
Bridge Road Brewers Celtic Red
Bridge Rd Saison
Burleigh 28 Pale
Burleigh Black Giraffe Burleigh Duke Helles
Burleigh Hef
Coopers Celebration Ale
Cooper Vintage Ale 2012
Holgate ESB
Holgate Temptress
James Squire Pale
Kosciusko Pale Ale
Little Ceatures Pale Ale
Little Creatures Rogers
Moo Brew Belgo
S&W PAcific Ale
Vale IPA


----------



## browndog (30/8/12)

WSC said:


> Tap List
> 
> Four Hearts Brewing 4 Degrees Pale Ale
> 4 Pines Brewing Company Kolsch
> ...




Dropped in on the way home for a sneaky couple before taking the young bloke to hockey training. Must say they have done a great job with the new bar and I'm looking forward to a session when I don't have to worry about driving home. Can someone spell Fathers Day?


----------



## clarkey7 (30/8/12)

browndog said:


> Dropped in on the way home for a sneaky couple before taking the young bloke to hockey training. Must say they have done a great job with the new bar and I'm looking forward to a session when I don't have to worry about driving home. Can someone spell Fathers Day?


See you at 8am at Bacchus if you want to make a day of it


----------

